# Supreme Commander 2 und Steam Support



## RedBrain (7. November 2010)

Jetzt habe ich meine 24€ unnötig verschwendet, wenn der CD-KEY überhaupt nicht funktionierte, Steam Support lehnte ab für ein ersatz CD-Key.

Ich habe das Spiel Supreme Commander 2 seit dem 31 Oktober 2010 über Amazon als Neuware bestellt und will in Steam aktivieren. Der Fehlermeldung lautet: Doppelter Produktcode. Nach mehr als 5 Versuche habe ich aufgegeben. Dann ging ich zur Steam Support und habe eine Frage mit Bildern (Originale Verpackung, CDKey und Quittung) und CD-Key dorthin gestellt. Hier ist die erste Antwort:



> Antwort 1:
> Ein Mitarbeiter unseres Supportteams hat auf Ihre Frage geantwortet - die  Antwort lautet:
> 
> Hallo, leider können wir nur Einzelhandelskopien mit  gültiger Einkaufsquittung innerhalb der letzten 90 Tage zurücksetzen und können  leider Anfragen von Käufern gebrauchter CD-Keys nicht nachkommen (die  Weiterveräusserung von CD-Keys ist nicht Bestandteil der EULA - End User Licence  Agreement / Lizenzbestimmungen dieser Keys). Bitte kontaktieren Sie Ihren  Verkäufer und weisen Sie ihn auf die Lizenzbestimmungen hin. Weitere  Informationen hierzu finden Sie unter: Steam Nutzungsvertrag: URL:  Steam Subscriber Agreement Meldung  "Doppelter CD-Key" oder CD-Key-Transfer bzw. CD-Key zurücksetzen: URL:  Meldung "Doppelter CD-Key" oder CD-Key-Transfer bzw. CD-Key zurücksetzen - German Steam Support Wiki CD Key Reset  Process:  http://support.steampowered.com/cgi-bin/steampowered.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=70  Beste Grüße, Steam Support Team Bitte schreiben Sie uns innerhalb von 7 Tagen,  um eine beschleunigte Antwort auf weitere Fragen zu erhalten.


Wie bitte?

Ich habe nochmal nachgefragt und das kam hier raus:


> Antwort 2:
> Hallo, bei Ihrem Kauf handelt es sich leider nicht um einen Neukauf. Wir können  Ihnen leider nicht weiterhelfen. Beste Grüße, Steam Support Team Bitte schreiben  Sie uns innerhalb von 7 Tagen, um eine beschleunigte Antwort auf weitere Fragen  zu erhalten.


UND ES KLAPPTE IMMER NOCH NICHT. UND WIE SOLL ICH DAS SPIELVERPACKUNG ZURÜCKSCHICKEN, OBWOHL DAS SCHON GEÖFFNET IST??



Mensch, ich brauche eure Hilfe. 

EDIT: Ups, falsche Subforum genommen. Bitte verschieben in Strategiespiele!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2010)

Dass das ganz mühsam ist wird keiner bestreiten
Leider ist es aber so, dass die Auskunft von STEAM "korrekt" ist

Wenn aber die Ware tatsächlich eben *nicht* "Neuware" ist (wie von/bei AMAZON angesagt) dann müsste sich der Kauf auch rückgängig machen lassen


----------



## RedBrain (9. November 2010)

Problem gelöst.

Der Verkäufer ist Nett und gibt mir eine neue CD-Key und der Aktivierung war erfolgreich.


----------



## gue24 (20. November 2010)

Hallo Redbrain,

ich habe derzeit genau das exakt Problem wie Du.
Nur verstehe ich es nicht: Mein Spiel wurde orginalverpackt erworben,
und nicht von einer einzelnen Person, sondern von einem 
Unternehmen.
Ich habe die Kopie der Rechnug + Scan des codes an Steam geschickt,
dennoch kommen Sie mit der selben Begründung wie bei Dir.

Wie genau sieht dann ein Fall aus, in dem Sie überhaupt den CD-Key 
zurücksetzten?

Ich muß also jetzt sehen on mein verkäufer auch so gnädig ist wie
deiner.

Vom service her finde ich das sehr schwach.


----------



## RedBrain (21. November 2010)

Einfach den Verkäufer nachfragen, wo du das Spiel gekauft hast und warum dein Produktschlüsselt bei Steam nicht funktionierte und keine möglichkeit bei Steam Support wegen eine neuen CD-Key zu holen. Der Verkäufer wird mit Sicherheit ein neuen CD-Key für dich besorgen.


----------

